# Snails with Loaches - A Math Problem



## Sharkbait (Jun 15, 2010)

So here's a math question out there for all you wizzes...

A 90 gallon planted tank has 3 4" clown loaches. How many malaysian trumpet snails would you need to properly keep the substrate aerated and keep a stable population of MTS without them all being food for the loaches?

...and does anyone have any that they'd like to get rid of?

My cleanup crew essentially consists of:

1 Albino bushynose (female)
1 regular bushynose (male)
3 clown loaches (they eat all the leftover very well)

I've tried shrimp before, but they always got eaten...a very expensive meal. But then again, I only had 6 in there at one time. Would it make a difference if I had, say, 40? 

I've also had a large apple snail that was in there for a long time because he was so huge...but the loaches eventually got to him. 


Cheers
-Aaron


----------



## TCR (Jul 13, 2010)

I hate snails.. I bought sumo loaches to try to get rid of them.. but nooo, now I got a bunch of pond snails and trumpet snails all over

gonna be moving soon and when the water level is down, im gonna pick as many out as i can


----------



## donjuan_corn (May 6, 2010)

MTS', they are fast breaders and your Loaches will eat them fast if they are hungry, Loaches can clear a tank and are pigs. 

However since the MTS' get under the gravel I don't think they would ever be extinct of the tank, but the math problem really is how do you keep enough of the snails to fully keep the substrate aerated... I would say at least 100


----------



## TCR (Jul 13, 2010)

NOOOOOOO.... I HATE SNAILS.. this means I'll never be rid of them..........you can have all the ones I pick out of the tank if you want, tho I advise agaist it!!


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

rach, i know a certain someone that would love your snails..Nala my fahaka puffer!!!


----------



## TCR (Jul 13, 2010)

i should borrow her lol.. but yea i can save some snails.. guess I should get a bucket and start saving them for people

Feels like I'll never get rid of them all


----------



## Sharkbait (Jun 15, 2010)

Charles I know has MTS at a good price - $5 for 40. So for 10 bucks I could have a good population going. I'm on the island though...the shipping would cost more than the snails. lol.

Then I'd have to hope that they survive the loaches. 

TCR - How many do you have? Care to make a vacation to the island? Where is Aldergrove anyway?


----------



## taureandragon76 (Apr 21, 2010)

Aldergrove is right beside Langley. I don't think you really need MTS to keep your substrate aerated. With proper maintenance of your tank you won't really need it. Also I think your loaches would wipe them out anyways. Here is an example I faced, I had a 55g planted tank with tonnes of MTS, put two pea puffers in and they wiped out the whole population.


----------



## TCR (Jul 13, 2010)

The snails are all over the place.. again I'll be moving soon and will try to pull as many as i can out.. I bought some used substrate for this tank and I guess the snails lived in it and i didnt catch them.. bought the sumo loaches to kill them off and so far they havent been doing a good job at all

guess since there are lots off puffer poeple i should save them in a bucket or something.. 

the tank is deep so its been hard to catch them without taking a dive :S


----------



## Sharkbait (Jun 15, 2010)

taureandragon76 said:


> Aldergrove is right beside Langley. I don't think you really need MTS to keep your substrate aerated. With proper maintenance of your tank you won't really need it. Also I think your loaches would wipe them out anyways. Here is an example I faced, I had a 55g planted tank with tonnes of MTS, put two pea puffers in and they wiped out the whole population.


I kinda figured my loaches, being the size they are, won't stop until they get them all.

What else could you recommend as a clean-up crew then? I'd like to have something that breaks down all that fish poop. My algae isn't too bad.


----------



## TCR (Jul 13, 2010)

taureandragon76 said:


> Aldergrove is right beside Langley. I don't think you really need MTS to keep your substrate aerated. With proper maintenance of your tank you won't really need it. Also I think your loaches would wipe them out anyways. Here is an example I faced, I had a 55g planted tank with tonnes of MTS, put two pea puffers in and they wiped out the whole population.


so if i got a pea puffer or 2 they will eat all my snails 

are they good with cardinals, corys sumo loaches and plecs?

may have to pick some up


----------



## Sharkbait (Jun 15, 2010)

Pea puffer will probably eat your cardinals. 

I had a small puffer and it went after my angelfish. Didn't end well.


----------



## TCR (Jul 13, 2010)

Weeellll then... I guess I wont get one

but I guess I should still keep the snails I collect for poeple who want them, I find them anoying

if you want some and you come to the mainland help yourself to what I got

If I do ever got o the island I can bring ya some but that may not be for an eternity


----------



## Sharkbait (Jun 15, 2010)

TCR said:


> If I do ever got o the island I can bring ya some but that may not be for an eternity


You're missing out...we have Butchart Gardens, and high tea at the Empress Hotel....and stuff.


----------



## TCR (Jul 13, 2010)

i went when i was a kid.. been to the gardens before then.. should make a trip out there but deff not this year tho

the fairy is pretty pricey too


----------



## taureandragon76 (Apr 21, 2010)

If you wanna get rid of snails one of the best things to get are assasin snails, they will eat them all. 

TCR what kind of snails are you dealing with? If they are MTS puffer keepers won't want them as they can break their beaks.


----------



## TCR (Jul 13, 2010)

I've thought of using assasin snails.. but logic says why replace a snail problem with another snail problem

I have 2 kinds of snails.. 
I have some that look to be mts same shape shell and appearance but i never purchused them so i'm not 100%
the others look like pond snails.. the biggest one i've found was about the size of a marbal


----------

